# معلومات مفيده ومفصلة عن ال pipe line لشبكات المياه والمجاري



## عاشق السهر (27 ديسمبر 2008)

في البدء أهديكم تحياتي وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع في الحقيقه لي طلب هام وهو عن من لديه معلومات مفيده ومفصلة عن ال pipe line لشبكات المياه والمجاري من الألف الى الياء وكذلك معلومات عن طريقة تنزيلها على أرض الواقع وكيفية تحديد المناسيب والميلان وكيفية التوصيل لها خصوصا اذا كانت ممتده الى مسافات طويله وماهي طرق الأختبار التي تتم لها وماهي أفضل أنواعها. والعفو منكم على الإطالة . 
شاكرا لم تعاونكم في امدادي بأي معلومات .

أخوكم عاشق السهر


----------



## NAK (27 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الكريم عاشق السهر 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

سؤالك تمت تغطيته بعدة مواضيع على هذا المنتدى لكن إذا كان لك أسئلة محددة فتفضل بطرحها حتى يتمكن الزملاء من المساعدة.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## علي عدنان احمد (31 يناير 2009)

اضم صوتي الى عاشق السهر لان الموضوع لم يتم التطرق اليه متلما طلب بالسؤال أرجو المساعده


----------



## NAK (1 فبراير 2009)

بخصوص أنابيب المياه الباردة, يأمل الاطلاع على محتوى الرابط أدناه:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...C8%C7%CA+%C7%E1%E5%ED%CF%D1%E6%E1%ED%DF%ED%C9


----------



## NAK (1 فبراير 2009)

هذا الكتاب مفيد جداً:
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/collegebook1428/المدنية والمعمارية/pdf/شبكات المياه والصرف الصحي.pdf


----------



## عمر عبدالكريم (5 مارس 2010)

*طريقة مد انابيب شبكة المياه الثقيلة (المجاري)*

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
اسمحوا لي بتقديم ما لدي من معلومات لعلها تفيدكم 
يعتمد عمق مد الانابيب على موقع العمل حيث يختلف اذا كان الخط يمر بطريق لمرور السيارات عموما ان عمق الحفر يكون 1-1.2م حيث يتم فرش smooth sand او الرمل النهري (الزميج) تحت الانبوب ومن ثم يتم مد الانابيب وتظاف طبقة اخرى من الرمل النهري ومن ثم يتم حدلها بعد ذلك يتم وضع شريط تحذير ويتم دفن الحفر وحدله, يجب الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار ان جريان المياه الثقيلة في شبكات مياه المجاري لايعتمد على ضغط حيث لاتوجد مضخات دافعة ضمن الشبكة لذلك يجب عمل سلوب ويعتمد ذلك على طول الانبوب حيث يتم عمل سلوب بنسبة 0.01 اي 1سم لكل 1م او اقل في حالة طول الانبوب لايتجاوز 50م بينما في المسافت الكبيرة يتم عمل السلوب بنسب قليلة للتقليل من عمق الحفر حيت يتم عمل سلوب بمقدار 1-2ملم في الشبكات الضخمة وان هذه النسب تعتمد على واقع الحال حيث يجب يحديها من قبل المنفذ, عادة في الشبكات الضخمة يتم عمل محطات وسطية حيث تأخذ اوطأ نقطة في الموقع لعمل المحطة الوسطية ومن ثم تدفع المحطات الوسطية الى محطة رئيسية واحدة وتتجمع فيها. 




م. عمر


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 مارس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه ماقصرت


----------



## رائد قوجا (26 يناير 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء الميل المعطى للانبوب يعتمد على قطر الانبوببمعادلة 1/قطر الانبوب لكل روط او 6 متر بلاضافة الى ان قطر الحفر يكون قطر الانبوب +50 سم


----------



## shabanabohammed (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

